

Apple: Thoughts on bias, value, excess cash and dividends - vivekmgeorge
http://aswathdamodaran.blogspot.com/2012/03/apple-thoughts-on-bias-value-excess.html?m=1

======
vivekmgeorge
This is a great piece on Apple and its current cash balance situation. Though
most companies never face such an issue it is interesting to understand what
Apple must be considering.

